# Addind salt



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

how often should i add salt to the tank to treat fungus. Do i only have to add it once or everyday. I also raised the temp and are doing small water changes.
Thanks


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Only add it once unless you are doing a water change, then just replace the amount of salt in proportion to the water changed. Salt does not evaporate out of water.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

when adding salt it stays mixed within the water until your next water change unlike other medications that need to be added again after certain periods of time.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

aight thanks for the info


----------

